# Steel Rack Ideas?



## schemer (May 14, 2015)

I want/need to make a steel rack for all my angle iron and flat bar and round stock etc. I am a hobbyist so it does not need to be humongous and I prefer vertical as opposed to horizontal. I am sure many people here have bought an overpriced piece of steel from the vertical steel rack in the big box store that is usually a shorter piece with maybe 6 foot maximum. That made me think I could build a simple rack like one of those although modified for my own steel stock. I have a tall steel building so I can probably just lean the 10 footers like I have been with a few arms bolted on to the higher girt to keep the steel from sliding. But, I wanted to see if anyone has any ideas or simple plans to make it interesting.
Thanks,
schemer




Found this image and it looks like what I had in mind. But I am open to other ideas/plans etc.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 14, 2015)

I store my shorter pieces in a five gallon bucket.  I keep small diameter pieces up to 3" in a length of 4" PVC DWV pipe with a cap glued on the end.  Longer pieces are stacked as you are doing currently.  

For longer pieces, you could get large diameter sewer pipe and tie several together with hose clamps or wooden frame.  If you have welding capability, it wouldn't take a lot of effort to make up a DIY style rack.  Lumber yards used to stack their long lumber vertically with  2x4's jutting out from the wall to separate the various sizes. This sounds pretty much like what you are suggesting.  I guess the best option depends upon how much inventory you have.  If it is just a dozen pieces or so, sorting through to pick the piece you want isn't too bad.  If you have a ton of the stuff that can be a pain.


----------



## schemer (May 14, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> I store my shorter pieces in a five gallon bucket.  I keep small diameter pieces up to 3" in a length of 4" PVC DWV pipe with a cap glued on the end.  Longer pieces are stacked as you are doing currently.
> 
> For longer pieces, you could get large diameter sewer pipe and tie several together with hose clamps or wooden frame.  If you have welding capability, it wouldn't take a lot of effort to make up a DIY style rack.  Lumber yards used to stack their long lumber vertically with  2x4's jutting out from the wall to separate the various sizes. This sounds pretty much like what you are suggesting.  I guess the best option depends upon how much inventory you have.  If it is just a dozen pieces or so, sorting through to pick the piece you want isn't too bad.  If you have a ton of the stuff that can be a pain.



I use 5 gallon buckets too so I can keep the various types of steel organized. Hate to machine a part that has to be welded using a leaded steel (12L14 for example) or some of the sulphur types of steel. I keep my aluminum in 5 gallon buckets too and I have a lot of short pieces. I also have plastic (delrin) rods and all-thread. I mainly want a rack for 4 foot and up pieces although what I am doing now works. I guess I want it to be a little more safe and organized. Or maybe I just need another project.  Thanks for the ideas.
schemer


----------



## brino (May 14, 2015)

schemer said:


> I can probably just lean the 10 footers like I have been with a few arms bolted on to the higher girt to keep the steel from sliding.



It's probably a good idea to also have something at the bottom(screwed to the floor?) to keep them from sliding out. So you have to lift the bottom edge up and over a little "retainer strip".

Play safe!
-brino


----------



## Firestopper (May 15, 2015)

I just built this Vertical "ribcage"last month.  its used for remnats 10' and less. I built a horizantal rack some 25 years back and recently modified it to store 4' x 8' sheets of steel aluminum overhead. Both racks are on castors  that work well.


----------



## schemer (May 15, 2015)

brino said:


> It's probably a good idea to also have something at the bottom(screwed to the floor?) to keep them from sliding out. So you have to lift the bottom edge up and over a little "retainer strip".
> 
> Play safe!
> -brino


Yes, safety is a primary concern as well as organization and saving space.


----------



## schemer (May 15, 2015)

firestopper said:


> I just built this Vertical "ribcage"last month.  its used for remnats 10' and less. I built a horizantal rack some 25 years back and recently modified it to store 4' x 8' sheets of steel aluminum overhead. Both racks are on castors  that work well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice job on the racks. I prefer stationary because my shop is somewhat cluttered and I don't really need to roll the steel around. That said those are professionally done. Thanks for showing me/us the pics. Nice shop you have too!


----------



## brino (May 15, 2015)

firestopper said:


> I just built this Vertical "ribcage"last month. its used for remnats 10' and less. I built a horizantal rack some 25 years back and recently modified it to store 4' x 8' sheets of steel aluminum overhead. Both racks are on castors that work well.



Wow firestopper, I wish I had a shop that size.(...or a welder that size, or even a welding table that size.....)
It looks like you have more room for stock storage than I have for my entire shop! (drool...)

...oh and nice job on the storage racks, thanks for sharing.

-brino

================
Respect to B.B. King, September 16, 1925 to May 14, 2015 (aged 89).
We just lost one of the true legends!


----------



## Firestopper (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words gentleman.  Going from 1300sf to 3200 sf was a game changer, especially with the machines all crammed in the old shop.
For this reason I decided to use as much vertical real estate as possible (plate storage overhead). I have always stocked a decent amount of material as I live aways from town. The steel racks are positioned along the South wall that will feed onto input/output rollers for the horizontal band saw. 
Designing a functional rack is important for production. I lost a lot of time over the years in cramped conditions. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what the OP comes up with.


----------



## schemer (May 16, 2015)

I won't be starting the project until after the holidays as I have visitors for Memorial day coming from Texas. But I will post up some pics when I finish. I have a 2400 SF workshop but too many hobbies so it feels like I need a bigger shop. Instead, I am going to put up a carport type structure outside and put some stuff under it and also work out there (in the shade) when its too hot in the shop. I was hoping to put a lean-to up but my building wasn't designed to be added on to, and then the lean-to gets too expensive with the extra rigid frame columns etc. And of course I have a septic tank on one end and a driveway on the other so I can only put about a 30L x 20W but that should be big enough.
schemer


----------

